# Science of Colour



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

Good site about colours, pigments, mediums, mixing, etc.

Science of Colour


----------



## nk4825 (Feb 3, 2018)

Thanks for the link! A very good site on the basics of oil painting!


----------

